# Horses, Dogs, and of course...The Mouse!



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

What a great first part!! I have a feeling Lee is.going to get quite a few fans! Can't wait to hear.more about you and your horses. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

*Why thank you Roman. I told the human that I'll soon beat that creature called Justin Bieber in fans.

I'm up quite early today as you can tell. Well for me at least. Normally I doze in the human's pocket until noon or so. But The Thermometer Man is coming today. You know that vile person that puts the thermometer and his hand where the sun doesn't shine! 

Apparently the Jiggling Fat Machine...

*Lee means Harley. And I'd like to remind you Lee that your called Leonardo De Chubbs for a reason.

*If you are implying I'm fat you are very much mistaken. Its fluff...and I'm big boned. Hey are you sharing that doughnut?

*I thought you were talking to your legions of fans?

*Oh yes. Anyways the Walking Butterball has a scateroid on his cheek. Apparently my human and The Therometer Man are going to discuss if chopping it off or some kind of cream is the better options. 

*Though it hasn't grown or bled or done anything else bad, it does rub against the headstall of his side-pull and I'm concerned on longer rides it will cause problems. So its getting checked out and we are going to figure out which option we want to take. 

*I still have my doubts it is a growth. Are we sure Mr. Cow didn't just get a piece of food stuck to his face? I could bite it and see?

*No Lee, and besides the vet will be here soon.

*Your only in a rush so you can blush and drool on your own feet at the cute vet tech. 

*Leonardo!

*Well its true. Besides you aren't allowed to like him. I've told you. We are marrying you off to the man who owns the peanut butter factory. So I get all the peanut butter I want. 

But have a good morning my amazing followers. I need to go. The human has started hitting her head into the wall. What did I tell you? She'd never be able to function without me. 
*


----------

